# Intro and fishing report



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Since my pic was posted in the lake conditions thread and I do read the site, I figured I'd sign up and contribute. My name is Ali and I'm from that state up north. Love the site and I have yelled out colors and numbers on the radio when I'm in Ohio fishing. Also hit the Walleye Wisdom seminar to support a good cause and got to meet blue dolphin, Mike k, Ryan b, papa Scott and others. Very knowledgeable and cool group of guys. 

Hit Brest Bay Saturday. Launched at Bolles. NO Ice in sight. Lots of clear water but found some with a stain just outside Stoney Point. Trolled downhill 1-1.2 with deep huskys and rip sticks. Glass perch took three. Wonder bread took one. Two other rips came on glass perch. Two right at 6 pounds and two just under. The males were milting already. 

Looking forward to interacting with you guys. Hope all have a safe, fun, and successful season. 

Ali


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

Need one more post...


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

To post pics!


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Reports are coming in, that's great. Nicely done on your day. The earliest day I've been out was on March 19th in 09.

Gettin ready for the action.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Way to get 2013 started Ali!!


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to OGF. Great catch. Great post


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Here we go!!!! Great job and talk to you on the water.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to the asylum! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, and don't let the rabid Buckeye fans give you a hard time.  
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to OGF chief. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard,now you got the guys fired up!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

it really doesn't take a lot to get the guys here fired up but welcome and nice report for the first one Tony


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

great job and thanks for the report.

dale


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

KaGee said:


> Oh, and don't let the rabid Buckeye fans give you a hard time.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They already did at the seminar at Vics. But I kept my, mouth shut so I could pick their brains 
now I'll give it back. 






posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ali its Derek...give me a call when you go..


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Wtg Ali i thought that was you in the pic im jealous im going somewhere on the lake sunday hell or high water lol. See ya on the water soon and welcome to the site. Fish Strong! BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

Reel Naughty said:


> Welcome to OGF chief.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks man. I always sit in on you and Corey's seminar in Monroe. You guys do a great job. I talked to Corey about working together with you guys to chase the Browns and Cohos out of St Joe last year but lost my dad last spring and never went. I'll be going this year. Maybe we can get after em together. 

Thanks all for the welcome. I'll do my best not to stir the pot... too much . First chance I get I'll be out around the cans chasing Hogs! Won't be long and we'll be out there! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome Chief, will be out this week I hope!


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

blue dolphin said:


> Wtg Ali i thought that was you in the pic im jealous im going somewhere on the lake sunday hell or high water lol. See ya on the water soon and welcome to the site. Fish Strong! BD
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks man! And once again, great seminar. I had a great time. Lots of jewels were dropped hopefully I picked em all up! I'll be out again this weekend weather permitting. If i can't get out down there, I'll be back in Bolles harbor and Brest bay. Lots of fish still stacked up out there. With this wind hopefully the ice blows out down there. You and Nicholas have a great and safe season. 

Ali

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Chiefrocka said:


> Thanks man! And once again, great seminar. I had a great time. Lots of jewels were dropped hopefully I picked em all up! I'll be out again this weekend weather permitting. If i can't get out down there, I'll be back in Bolles harbor and Brest bay. Lots of fish still stacked up out there. With this wind hopefully the ice blows out down there. You and Nicholas have a great and safe season.
> 
> Ali
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks buddy you to hopefully see ya on the water soon

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice fish man.....welcome to the site. 

I would call them excellent fish, but they did come from Michigan........j/k


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the report and good to see a fellow northerner on here  look forward to seeing you out there... Man you got me fired up and I won't get boat out til April 6 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Good to see you on the site. I seen that pic and recognized you from the seminar. Good job on the eyes. I love fishing in that area. 

As for being from Michigan, other than one college, I refuse to mention by name, it an awesome state. That and the fact your wearing a ranger hat and give us fish porn makes you A, OK in my book. Lol


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Fish porn ..... Classic


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Good job and all just dont ever mention that syate up north..... Ever..... Lol great catch man.. Cant wait

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

welcome to OGF and nice report!!! just be prepared for 1 week of the year when IT is on the line! see ya on the reefs!


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ali good looking eyes. How was your hard water season. Looks like you off to a good spring glad to see you on the ogf site as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome chief can't wait to meet ya at a ramp sometime post when you go out by the cans gonna get busy statin this weekend lots of guys prefishing the lewt I bet if weather is good. And awesome fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All In (Mar 19, 2013)

Great report, got my already fast flowing blood pumping a little faster.

Thanks


----------

